# Ujabb virus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## dulifuli (2004 Április 19)

Vigyázz az ismeretlen képeslapküldővel! 

2004-04-19 12:41:57
RTL Klub Híradó


Új, már a második magyar nyelvű számítógépes vírus terjed az interneten. Reggel kilenc óra óta elárasztották a gépeket az "önnek képeslapja érkezett" kezdetű e-mailek, amelyekben arra biztat küldőjük, hogy kattintsunk arra az oldalra, amelyen meg lehet nézni a képeslapot. A vírus lassítja a számítógépeket, és a hírek szerint május elsején aktivizálódik majd. Akkor szélsőséges politikai üzenetek jelennek majd meg azoknak a monitorján, akiknek megfertőzte a gépét, azaz akik kinyitották a levelet. A szakemberek azt javasolják, hogy az ilyen üzenetet azonnal törölje, aki megkapta.


----------



## bnejulika (2007 Január 5)

Szia. Ennek a vírusnak a neve Spyware. Máshonnan is be lehet szerezni egy néhányat, de nem nagyon sok helyről.


----------



## misike00X (2007 Augusztus 17)

Symantec Antivirus rulez...


----------



## gbban (2008 Augusztus 2)

Szerintem a legjobb az ESET Smart Security.


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 5)

Egy haverom Eset NOD32 Antivírust használ a ZoneAlarm Pro tűzfallal. Ez a kettő kompatibilis. A ZoneAlarm nem volt kompatibilis a Symantec-kel. Most nem tudom mi a helyzet. Ezek mellett nagyon bevállt neki a Spybot Search & Destroy (ingyenes) és Ad-Aware SE Pro kémprogramok elleni programok. Ez a vonós négyes minden számítógépes vírusnak és kártevőnek idáig eljátszotta a nótáját.


----------



## tibi43 (2008 Augusztus 16)

Nem tudom, de nekem a NOD32-vel nem volt szerencsém. Ma vettem le a gépről. Beengedett egy nyavajás vírust,vagy mást, alaphelyzetben is 100%-on dolgozott a processzor, mivel volt elfoglalva, nem tudom, de lelassította a gépet. Most AVG8.0-t használok, kiszedte a vírust, pörög a gép, máramennyire egy P3-as tud. egyébként az idegentől érkező e-maileket általában olvasásnélkül törlöm. A WIDOWS LIVE MESSENGER naponta küld az ismerőseim nevében hülyeséget. Egyszer ráklikkeltem, pusztított!


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok
Nekem AVAST van a gépen, eddig nem volt vele semmi gond. Magyar és ingyenes.
Ismeri valaki? Szerintetek megbízható?
Előre is köszi


----------



## kiskerteszistvan (2009 Január 13)

Valami olyant ajánljatok ami nem lassítja olyan nagyon le a gépet...


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 18)

Klub: 

Rádióamatőrök Közössége [CQ CQ CQ HAM] [QRZ?]

Téma: Vírus:TRÓJAI!!!!!! 

Feladás dátuma: január 17., 23:37 

Üzenet szövege
Polgárdi Béla [HA3HO] 

RÁDIÓ AMATŐRÖK FIGYELEM!!
A MRASZ honlapján ne nyissátok meg!!
Vírus:TRÓJAI!!!!!!
73&sok DX de:HA3Ho Béla


----------



## emil.e (2009 Február 3)

Az AVtest.org és a Comperative-osok tesztjén is jó volt az AVAST. A pcMag tesztjén Spyware írtásban is egész jó volt.
OK-s program.


----------



## zsoltikat (2009 Február 5)

szerintem a nod32 jó de néha kell valami spybot is. én a NAV -val feküdtem be pedig hittem benne. a magyar helyi szoftveresei is elnézést kértek miatta. de 3 év után könnyes szemekkel megválatam tőlük.


----------



## folaflex (2009 Február 17)

nekem avg van kicsit fogja a gépet de legalább nincs virusbajom


----------



## belacet (2009 Március 20)

Nekem is az Eset NOD32 Antivírus a ZoneAlarm Pro tűzfallal jött be eddig a legjobban


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
Én Nodot használok.Szerintem jó!!


----------



## Tratrat (2009 Október 12)

Sziasztok ! Nekem volt NOD de nem igazán jött be.


----------



## morgyi24 (2009 November 10)

Sztem a legjobb vírusírtó az AVG ingyenes, 3 éve nincs vírusom, jó mondjuk tűzfalas router mellett használom


----------



## ibranyij (2009 November 24)

Az első inteligens vírusvédő program nálam jól működik. Néha észre kell vennem, hogy bezárta a böngészőt. Felismeri a támadás lehetőségét és becsukja az utat előtte. Az AVG már csak ilyen! Amíg lehet, én ezt használom.


----------



## kondás (2009 December 6)

szerintem ha valaki nem játszik, akkor ez lehet a legnagyobb érv a linux kipróbálása mellett. nem kell vírusirtó és mégsem lesz a géped garantáltan vírusos.


----------



## Clearvoyance (2009 December 7)

Csak az átlag user sírógörcsöt kap a linuxtól ha csak a nevét hallja.
Egyébként valóban böngészésre jobb a vírusmentesség miatt.
Aki meg játszik az használhat virtuális gépet, vagy akár tegyen fel több oprendszert.


----------



## Palyika (2010 Január 4)

Alapszabály, vírusírtó nem elég. Spamfilter is kell hozzá.
Ajánlani tudom a Symantec - Spybot párosítást! nekem eddig mindent elkapott!


----------



## brolin (2010 Január 24)

A megoldás:Spyware Terminator teljes magyar kezelő felülettel !


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 12)

Vannak azért emberek, akik nem akarják tört vírusirtóra bízni a gépüket... (Tört NOD, stb) Az ingyenes vírusirtók szintén teljesen megbízhatóak, és nagyon ajánlott használni egyet. Az, hogy melyiket, leginkább személyes preferencia kérdése, igazán jelentős különbségek nincsenek köztük sem megbízhatóságban, sem teljesítményben. 

Ha esetleg van olyan, aki azt mondaná, hogy "dehát már évek óta nincs vírusirtóm, és még sem kaptam el egy vírust sem", annak azért arra is felhívnám a figyelmet, hogy nem csak a vírusok miatt kell aggódni, hanem a hasonlóan terjedő kártékony programok miatt is, amelyekkel pl. ismeretlenek észrevétlenül irányíthatják a gépét. Itt ne arra gondoljon senki, hogy majd a kurzor fog mozogni a képernyőn: spameket küldenek ki a gépről, vagy támadásokat indítanak szerverek ellen a felhasználó tudta nélkül, aki aztán nagyon meglepődik, ha rendőrök csöngetnek be hozzá, mert az ő gépén keresztül törtek fel egy szervert...

Ingyenes vírusirtók:

Avira 
Avast
AVG 
Panda Cloud Antivirus

És a nagyobb "fizetős" vírusirtóknak is van online változatuk, amely egy kis (töbnyire java) klienst tölt le a böngészőn keresztül, és az végzi az ellenőrzést.


----------



## masterjohnny (2010 Február 13)

Ami nekem bevált, és nemcsak szerintem a legjobb vírusölő most az eset smart security 4-es verziója. Néha elindítok még egy dos alatt futó spyware keresőt is a Vipre rescue-t.


----------



## Bori76 (2010 Március 4)

Nekem is Avast van a gépemen, eddig meg vagyok vele elégedve, magyar és teljesen ingyen telepíthető, majd ha e-mailt írsz a cégnek letöltési kódot is köldenek teljesen ingyen.
A másik vírusírtó ami a gépemen van az a Vipre, amit az Avast nem vett észre a Vipre biztos, hogy kiszűri.


----------



## p biker (2010 Március 9)

Kijuma írta:


> Sziasztok
> Nekem AVAST van a gépen, eddig nem volt vele semmi gond. Magyar és ingyenes.
> Ismeri valaki? Szerintetek megbízható?
> Előre is köszi



Én azt nem szerettem, hogy a már mentett fájlokat is ellenőrizte, és nem győzött homokórázni, most vissza állítottam a nod 32-re, sokkal gyorsabb lett, és a nod csak akkor engedett be vírust, amikor, a P4-esem 256 ramos volt, ha jól írom, most, hogy 1,256 megás lett a cucc, most úgy pörög, mint a motorom. Most láttam a bazárban, P4-est 1Gb Ram, 200 G HDD, Dvd író, a procit, nem tudom már mekkora, 36 ezer pézér, no az már bírná az internetet, meg a vírus irtót, tehát, ha gyenge a mocija(Gb ram) a gépednek, akkor hamarabb lehet gond, ha jól értelmezem, a 2 éves tapasztalatommal:444:.


----------



## Andi2010 (2010 Április 23)

Egyetlen egy normális, megbízható vírusírtó van a NOD. AVG telkjesen lelassítja pl a gépet, és kiirtani is alig lehet. Komolyabb kárt okoz, mint egy vírus...


----------



## nemszukseges (2010 Június 17)

szerintem meg nem érdemes egyikre se esküdni mindegyiknek van gyengesége..


----------



## tandemboy (2010 Szeptember 12)

Szerintem is jó az Avast & Spyware


----------



## ugros (2010 Szeptember 26)

misike00X írta:


> Symantec Antivirus rulez...



Na, az egy nagy trágya. Lehet, hogy régen jobb volt, de mára elavult. Melóhelyen minden nap letölti a közel 100 megásra duzzadt vírusadatbázist frissítés gyanánt, így közel 10 percig tart a boot-olás. Itthon Avirát használok, észre se veszem, hogy frissül.


----------



## remote spy (2010 December 9)

Napjaink legbiztosabb vírus elleni védelmet az Avira ad. Aki nem hiszi, próbáljon meg feltenni egy profi keyloggert vagy trójaival fertőzött programot, fájlt úgy, hogy nincs fizikai elérése a célgéphez és le is fusson a kód. Esélye erősen a nullához fog közelíteni. Erre eddig még megoldást nem láttam csak olyat, ami maga is trójai volt és azzal a kamu szöveggel fertőzött, hogy így meg így lehet megkerülni az Avira védelmet. Persze az esetek többségében úgyis a user telepít vmi vackot a gépére, hiába jelez a vírusirtó, akkor is felteszi.

Egy valóban veszélyes és jól rejtőző kártevő leellenőrzésekor a heurisztikus keresője tökéletesen működik, bár hátránya a több vakriasztás. Konkurenciánál pedig nem szabad hinni a fizetett teszteknek, az ESET pl. rendszeres tesztgyőztes évek óta bizonyos helyeken. 

Szóval Avira annak aki jót akar magának ingyen.


----------



## Alfred Nobel (2010 December 19)

remote spy írta:


> Napjaink legbiztosabb vírus elleni védelmet az Avira ad. Aki nem hiszi, próbáljon meg feltenni egy profi keyloggert vagy trójaival fertőzött programot, fájlt úgy, hogy nincs fizikai elérése a célgéphez és le is fusson a kód. Esélye erősen a nullához fog közelíteni. Erre eddig még megoldást nem láttam csak olyat, ami maga is trójai volt és azzal a kamu szöveggel fertőzött, hogy így meg így lehet megkerülni az Avira védelmet. Persze az esetek többségében úgyis a user telepít vmi vackot a gépére, hiába jelez a vírusirtó, akkor is felteszi.
> 
> Egy valóban veszélyes és jól rejtőző kártevő leellenőrzésekor a heurisztikus keresője tökéletesen működik, bár hátránya a több vakriasztás. Konkurenciánál pedig nem szabad hinni a fizetett teszteknek, az ESET pl. rendszeres tesztgyőztes évek óta bizonyos helyeken.
> 
> Szóval Avira annak aki jót akar magának ingyen.



Sokáig én is avirát használtam (fizettem is érte) a zonealarmmal. Azután áttértem a Comodora, ingyé'. Jól használható, de kell némi segítség szakértőtől, mert különben lelassítja a gépet.
BTW: ha legális windózod van, az MS security is elég.
Magam linuxozom ezért csak a virtualboxban használok vírusírtót+tűzfalat. Ez a Comodo. Ide mondjuk a vírusírtó is elég lenne, de komodóéknál az nincs külön.


----------



## seri01 (2010 December 21)

én személy szerint NOD-ra esküszöm, ingyenes kipróbálás, és elég jól véd.. nálam legalábbis


----------



## macsek23 (2011 Február 9)

Avast free és Emsisoft Anti-Malware 5.1 nálam még mindent megfogott. A probléma csak az, hogy a Emsisoft Anti-Malware 5.1 nem fut folyamatosan, de van deep scan-je is bár kicsit lassú, ill. függ az átvizsgálandó file mennyiségtől.


----------



## Misi1973 (2012 Január 2)

Sziasztok!

Én a Comodo-t ajánlom, ingyenes részletes, Magyar nyelvű és gyors!

Itt a link katt rá és download!
[HIDE]
http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-...1=2&key7sk2=43[/HIDE]http://www.comodo.com/home/internet...9db32a7d91cc9038fbea367b&key7sk1=2&key7sk2=43


----------



## vtiti (2012 Január 9)

Hello!
Microsoft security essentials ingyenes eredeti windowsnál. Viszont nagyon jó


----------



## kovacsabesz (2012 Május 29)

Én is nod 32-t használok,hozzá pedig Comodo tűzfalat!

Nagyon jó párosítás a kettő együtt!


----------

